# ssh thru work proxy

## Rhiakath

Hi there.

I work on a dual-boot machine, which is on my company's network , which includes a proxy ( of course... ). 

In windows, I installed putty, and just tried to connect home. It worked.

On gentoo, i had to configure HTTP_PROXY environment variable, and i was able to access the internet. Nevertheless, SSH home does not work.

So, I looked around, and it seems i have to use corkscrew. Does ssh not read environment variables?

So, I got this into ~/.ssh/config

```

Host *

  ProxyCommand corkscrew my.proxy.address 8080 %h %p ~/.ssh/proxyauth

```

and wrote my user and pwd in .ssh/proxyauth

for some reason, I'm just hitting the proxy.

when i do ssh to my home pc, i get this

```

Proxy could not open connnection to <my destination address>  Proxy Error ( The specified Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) port is not allowed. ISA Server is not configured to allow SSL requests from this port. Most Web browsers use port 443 for SSL requests.  )

ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

```

Can anyone help me figure this out?

----------

## Hu

According to that error message, the proxy will not allow you to connect to the requested TCP port.  You will need to change the external port of your sshd or ask your administrator to enable access to the ssh port.

----------

## XQYZ

```
# grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config 

Port 22

#GatewayPorts no

#
```

There you can change it.

----------

